# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آلبرت انیشتین هم در کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد!!

## alk1370

سامانه ثبت نام سازمان سنجش کشور فردی را  به نام آلبرت انیشتین  اهل چرام ثبت نام کرد که وی غائب ویژه گروه آزمایشی  علوم تجربی کنکور ۱۳۹۲ شهر دهدشت بود.
 به گزارش کبنانیوز؛ آلبرت که محل تولدش را  چرام و محل اخذ مدرک دیپلمش را آذر شهر آذربایجان شرقی، هنگام ثبت نام  کنکور سراسری ۹۲ اعلام کرده بود، هنگام برگزاری کنکور گروه آزمایشی علوم  تجربی غائب ویژه این آزمون بود. آلبرت انیشتین که محل آزمونش را دهدشت انتخاب کرده بود، در این کنکور شرکت نکرد. برپایه این گزارش؛ در کارت ورود به جلسه  صادره برای آلبرت انیشتین  اهل چرام کدملی؛ ۱۲۳۴۵۶۷۸۹ -شماره دانش آموزی  ۰۹۸۳۶۵۴۲۱۳ و سریال شناسنامه ؛ الف ۶۷/ ۶۶۶۶۶۶ ثبت گردیده است. فرد مذکور متولد ۱۳۷۰ است و ۸۷ دیپلمش را یک سال پیش از موعد با معدل ۸۴ /۱۹ گرفته است. از نکات جالب توجه این است که شماره دانش  آموزی فرد مذکور در هیچ جای کشور نیست  :Yahoo (112): و کد ملی آن غیرمعتبر است :Yahoo (113):  و جالب تر  اینکه چگونه سازمان سنجش این داوطلب سوری را بدون عکس ثبت نام کرده است. :Yahoo (114): 

اینم پخش خبرش در اخبار شبانگاهی 



** اگه تصحیح کارنامه ها رو هم با همین دقت انجام بدن بایستی گفت واقعا خسته نباشی دلاور ... خدا قوت پهلوان :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Petrichor

اگه واقعا هم شرکت میکرد تعجب نمیکردم !

----------


## hamedg39

:Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39): 
 :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39): 

داداش برو یه سرچ کن اگه داروینم شرکت کرده بگو برم پیداش کنم سر جلسه سوالارو بهم برسونه لامصب نصف سوالای زیست در مورد داروینه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sharif.cfz

ماله سال 92 هستش :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

خخخخخ :Yahoo (20): هی انیشتین رو کم داشتیم!! :Yahoo (94):  بابا شمام دلتون خوشه هااااا...موفق باشیم همگی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*بفرمایید متالب تنز*

----------


## _POORYA_

> ** اگه تصحیح کارنامه ها رو هم با همین دقت انجام بدن بایستی گفت واقعا خسته نباشی دلاور ... خدا قوت پهلوان


*این خیلی ناراحت کنندس و انگار هم همین بوده 
امسال کنکور درحد و اندازه پارسال بود ولی درصدا خیلی کمتره ؛ بخاطر ریاضی خیلی از متقلبا لو رفتن
بیچاره بچه هایی که قبلا کنکور دادن علی الخصوص ۹۷ ایا -ـ-
*

----------

